# Fostering!



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey I haven't posted on here in months because I've been sooo busy. Figured I'd update y'all on everything.

My sweet semi feral Monica passed away from a heart condition. It hit her hard and fast and there wasn't anything we could do for her when it happened. It was so traumatizing and sad.. But she was cuddled and loved on when she passed and I am just blessed to have had such a pleasure in taming her and giving her love those six months she was in our lives.

It was because of her that I got into fostering. I wanted to help more. Several weeks ago I found a litter of kittens next to a drain pipe, they were about 4 weeks old. Worried about them drowning or growing up on the street to become just another feral cat statistic I took them in and called my TNR friend who helped me humanely trap their feral mama. These three babies have grown up and became such cuddly fun kittens and I have been in the process of finding them a home. Two are gone to homes that I know and trust, with connections to get them spayed and neutered.

My last kitten of that litter .. Sigh... Here comes a rant. Why is it so hard for people to take the advice I give them? When you bring another animal into your home and already have a pet who has been living there.. They aren't going to be bffs with the new pet immediately. I strongly tell people slow introductions! Give new pet a safe room for a few days! This is scary for them. They need to get used to it. Etc etc.. Yanno all the safe and proper ways. Then these people freak out when they don't listen and their pet wants to rip the new pets face off and are calling me not even 24 hours later to come get the pet.

This has happened to me twice now. With a different cat and one of my kittens. It's really taking a jab and I'm feeling very discouraged. I am also fostering three other kittens who are 14 weeks and am so uneasy about finding these guys a home because of my previous failed attempts. These people just are not listening! 

Does anyone have any advice? Am I doing something wrong ? I interview these people and make sure I tell them everything they need to know to properly introduce the cat into their new home. .. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

They don't want to put out the effort. I have not fostered so I am no expert but I know it was a process and effort to acclimate the abandoned mama cat and son to my household with a small elderly dog. They had to get used to me and him. Do you have them sign anything? Maybe make them actually repeat what they need to do and say they agree to do it. I wish you luck. Some people just don't think when getting a pet. They just don't get it.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

When you interview them and go over the "keep them separate" speech, do you have them tell you how they intend to keep the cats separate and introduce them to each other? Maybe having them state what they are going to do will help you weed out the ones who aren't really listening and just want a cute kitten (and are getting one like getting a stuffed animal at the toystore).


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

I think that is the case. They don't want to put forth the effort and not to mention are not aware of how serious bringing another cat on your current cats territory can be. Some cats are totally accepting of other animals, like my Clinton. But then there are cats like my Georgia who get stressed and aggressive when new animals come in her home. 

As far as when I interview them, I recommend them put them in a bathroom, bedroom or basement .. Somewhere that is closed off to the other pet and that is "safe" everyone of them acknowledge that and say that they have this place or that place... But clearly don't listen because then I get that dreaded call. I'm thankful they do call though and not take the cats to the shelter. 

I think I'm going to conjure up a contract of some sort with my friend who is a lawyer for them to sign. I am fostering through the Care Van program who also is our local TNR program. We are all volunteers. I'm not sure if they have a contract but these younger kittens are my own project, my older ones are through them. 

Next question, besides the basics and what we've covered any thing y'all recommend I put in my own contract for them to sign? 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Some shelters have them sign to return the kitty to them and no one else....you may want them to do that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

I found an no kill organization to help me find a home for Felix. It took a lot of the stress away. They not only interview the person, but that person has to fill out adoption papers and pay an adoption fee. Its not a small fee either and goes towards the sterilisation and vaccination of the cat.
I think going through that process and paying the money makes most people put in a little more effort when it comes to introducing the new addition to the family.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I've out my plans for widow meeting Casey in my thread I started for widow! If you want to go through a review them and give me feed back I wouldn't mind at all!! If you see something you want done differently just let me know  you know Widow best and what will be easier on her. I think I'm doing It the easiest way I can on her...just let me know 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

